# pb wifi freebox clé wep



## sleb (15 Mai 2006)

Bonjour

En dernier recours je lance un post en esperant que la communauté macgé puisse me venir en aide...

Je cherche désespérément à me connecter en wifi à internet via une freebox équipée de la carte. Depuis la console de réglage de free, j'ai bien sur activer le mode wifi. 

L'ordi reconnait bien le nom du réseau mais au moment d'entrer la clé wep, mac os X me  signale une erreur de connexion.

Matériel utilisé : iBook G4 (le dernier modele) qui fonctionne par ailleurs en wifi chez d'autres potes.

J'ai un petit doute sur la clé à spécifier sur la console free ; j'indique la clé suivante :
0a1b2c3d4e
et je rentre cette meme clé sur l'iBook sans résultat
j'ai essayé la plupart des channel
Enfin je precise que la carte wifi de la freebox fonctionne pour l'avoir testée ailleurs

Help aidez moi je deviens cinglé !!!


----------



## guizmo47 (15 Mai 2006)

Il me semble, pour avoir suivi le même chemin que toi (Freebox avec carte wifi) que j'ai eu la possibilité lors du paramétrage de changer la clé, ce que j'ai fait.
es-tu sûr de la validité de ta clé ?
C'est peut être un peu con comme question, mais j'ai galérer pour l'intaller jusqu'a ce que je retrouve un vieux morceau de papier avec la clé que j'avais créée dessus:hein:...
Sinon, je ne vois pas car une fois la bonne clé entrée tout a fonctionné impecable 
Quel beau monde que celui du Mac, enfin quand ça marche...


----------



## joelamaquette (15 Mai 2006)

comprend pas  tu ne te rappelles plus de ta clef wep, c'est bien ça?


----------



## joelamaquette (15 Mai 2006)

lors de l'installation de la carte wifi de ma freebox, on m'a demandé automatiquement de changer la clef wep (pour raison de sécurité)..ce que j'ai fait bien sûr..il faut juste ensuite s'en souvenir ou ne pas la perdre


----------



## sleb (15 Mai 2006)

En fait, je n'ai pas perdu ma clé wep
sur le site de free dans la section paramétrage wifi, on doit entrer une clé wep, n'importe laquelle, pourvu qu'elle réponde aux critères, à savoir un nombre héxadecimal de dix caracteres, moi j'ai mis 0a1b2c3d4e, j'ai aussi essayé avec d'autres chiffres.
Ensuite, quand on a fini de paramétrer sur le site, il faut redémarrer la freebox.
Des lors, sur le mac, il suffit en principe de rentrer le code qu'on a spécifié sur le site free

a savoir qu'on ne m'a jamais attribué une clé wep automatiquement
voila
si qqun peut éventuellment m'eclairer ?


----------



## sleb (15 Mai 2006)

le message d'erreur est :

une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau airport "nom_du_reseau_airport"


----------



## joelamaquette (15 Mai 2006)

tu ne peux pas créer un nouveau réseau en reconfigurant ta freebox avec une nouvelle clef wep?  ton ordi le reconnaîtra


----------



## sleb (15 Mai 2006)

c'est justement la le probleme
quand j'attribue une clé wep (ou meme wpa) sur la console free
l'ordi détecte le réseau, il sait meme de quel type est la clé (en proposant automatique wep ou wpa) mais quand je rentre la clé, ca ne marche pas

c'est un truc de ouf j'vous dis
j'y ai passé des heures
j'ai fait channel par channel

je detecte d'autres réseau dans mon immeuble

je me demande si y a pas des saturations de signaux wifi


----------



## lumai (16 Mai 2006)

Il ne faut pas choisir clé wep hexadécimale, et pas juste clé wep, quand tu tapes ta clé ? j'avais cru lire un truc comme ça sur un forum d'utilisateurs de chez free...


----------



## cathparis (24 Mai 2006)

bonsoir
j'ai exactement le meme probleme que toi, j'ai essayé tous les channels, changer mot de passe, et j'ai le meme message d'erreur !
qiui peux nous aider?
merci beaucoup
catherine


----------



## MortyBlake (25 Mai 2006)

sleb a dit:
			
		

> , à savoir un nombre héxadecimal de dix caracteres, moi j'ai mis 0a1b2c3d4e, j'ai aussi essayé avec d'autres chiffres.



Tu es sur que tu as droit à des minuscules ? sur la doc on dit de *A à F* (en maj) ?

Je sais que c'est c..., mais on ne sais jamais ...


----------



## gratteur-fou (25 Mai 2006)

Essayes ça:

/_Ouvrir connexion à internet_









Précise bien que tu veux un clé hexadécimale


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2006)

tu as bien mis un $ avant ton mot de passe?


----------



## knonball (10 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir.
Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de m'aider ? J'ai installé une carte wi-fi dans ma freebox, activer le mode wifi ,etc,etc. J'ai du signal dans la barre de menu (quoique parfois plus rien quelques secondes et ça repart). Dans les prefs. système, le voyant airport est jaune et c'est écrit : airport est connecté à knonball. Airport ne possède actuellement pas d'adresse IP et ne peut donc accéder à internet. (knonball étant bien sûr le nom que j'ai donné au réseau).
Quelqu'un sait ce qu'il faut faire. Merci d'avance pour vos éventuellles réponses !...


----------



## lumai (11 Juin 2006)

Voici un forum d'utilisateur de free où ils traitent notamment de la question de la freebox en wifi.
Tu as aussi ce fil ici qui pourra peut-être t'aider.


----------



## knonball (11 Juin 2006)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide lumai ! Je vais aller par la-bas...


----------



## knonball (11 Juin 2006)

Quelle super galère ! Maintenant le nom du reseau configuré sur ma freebox n'apparait même plus dans la barre de menu... (même en redemarrant plein de fois le mac et la freebox. Génial ! J'ai du passer 4 heures à tout essayer et consulter les forums. Si j'avais su, j'aurais décidé de me passer du wifi, c'est trop merdique d'essayer de configurer tout ça... longue vie aux câbles ! J'abandonne. Merci quand même lumai...


----------



## fantax (11 Juin 2006)

knonball a dit:
			
		

> Quelle super galère ! Maintenant le nom du reseau configuré sur ma freebox n'apparait même plus dans la barre de menu... (même en redemarrant plein de fois le mac et la freebox. Génial ! J'ai du passer 4 heures à tout essayer et consulter les forums. Si j'avais su, j'aurais décidé de me passer du wifi, c'est trop merdique d'essayer de configurer tout ça... longue vie aux câbles ! J'abandonne. Merci quand même lumai...



Ne désespère pas. Moi je n'ai eu aucun pb sur mon ibookG3 et encore moins sur mon Imacintel que j'e n'ai même pas eu à configurer. Je vais revoir les panneaux de config et si j'ai une idée je te fais signe.


----------



## fantax (11 Juin 2006)

knonball a dit:
			
		

> Quelle super galère !



Jette un il sur ces pages si tu n'es pas tout à fait découragé

http://faq.free.fr/?q=645

http://www.dslvalley.com/forum/forum.php3?nopage=2&ID=0204&PHPSESSID=9597522feb8c0e967459fca54c4c6170

http://www.planet-wifi.com/fr/dossiers/2005/FreeboxWifi-01.cfm


----------



## gratteur-fou (11 Juin 2006)

Le mieux c'est de tout recommencer...
Tu effaces tous les mots de passe, et les identifiants et tu te refais un mot de passe wep hexadécimal


----------



## knonball (11 Juin 2006)

Merci pour vos interventions, vous êtes chics tous ! Vous m'encouragez à continuer...
L'état des choses : le nom du reseau apparait maintenant. Quand je le sélectionne, il y a connection environ une seconde (donc les ondes se noircissent  ), toutes les petites icônes de la barre de menu s'affolent et bougent dans tous les sens et ça se coupe. 
Dans le logiciel "connexion à internet", l'identifiant de la borne apparait une seconde et l'état indique très briévement : connecté à "kwi" (nom que j'ai choisi), recherche de l'état et ensuite très vite : aucun réseau associé, état indisponible.
Le logiciel Macstumbler détecte le reseau et tout à l'air ok. Quel diablerie !.. Quelqu'un a t-il la moindre idée ?? Merci beaucoup.


----------



## knonball (11 Juin 2006)

J'ai tout recommencé gratteur-fou, changé le nom du reseau, mot de passe ABCDEFABCD. Je choisi clé wep hexa quand je veux me connecter et c'est toujours pareil, même chose que dans mon message précédent. Ca devient n'importe quoi...


----------



## Invité (11 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> tu as bien mis un $ avant ton mot de passe?



Tu l'as fait ?


----------



## knonball (11 Juin 2006)

Merci "invité" mais quand je veux entrer pour la clé wep hexa le signe $, cela ne fonctionne pas contrairement aux lettres. Au fait, quand on entre la clé, faut-il choisir :

1) Mot de passe wep ?
ou
2) Clé wep hexa ?

ou
3) clé wep ascii ?


----------



## Invité (11 Juin 2006)

Non, c'est pas chez Free qu'il faut mettre "$", c'est devant ta clé dans airport qu'il faut essayer.


----------



## knonball (11 Juin 2006)

Oui mais comme je disais, tu ne peux pas taper le signe "$" si tu veux rentrer ta clé wep hexadécimal, ce caractère n'est pas autorisé... Bon j'en ai assez pour aujourd'hui, merci et bonne nuit à tout le monde


----------



## gratteur-fou (12 Juin 2006)

knonball a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, quand on entre la clé, faut-il choisir :
> 
> 1) Mot de passe wep ?
> ou
> ...


Il faut choisir clé wep hexa  
Et utilise ton numéro de téléphone fixe en mot de passe en changeant de position les numéros. Donc un mot de passe qu'avec des chiffres.


----------



## knonball (12 Juin 2006)

Merci gratteur fou.
J'ai configuré cette clé : 0123456789 chez free et rentré cette clé 0123456789  (donc exactement la même chose) pour le mot de passe clé wep hexa et ça ne marche pas. Je suis rentré dans la 4ème dimension je pense puisque le reseau est reconnu par le mac et que j'ai déjà été connecté à internet en wifi chez des amis ou autre et ça marche. Je ne vois vraiment plus où peut se situer le problème....     :mouais:


----------



## gratteur-fou (12 Juin 2006)

Peut-être que le problème vient de la carte wifi  

Ou alors reboute ta freebox, on ne sais jamais


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juin 2006)

je me demande  si par hasard ta carte wifi free est deficiente
( ca c'est courant)
mais essaye une procédure standard autre

Passe par le WPA
voici la procédure standard

1-  freebox SANS la carte wifi
 brancher l'ordi à la freebox

-configuration reseau sur la page free
par exemple
canal 11
nom du reseau " LE RESEAU_DE_KNON"
clef WPA
pass de la clef : knonvamettresonpass

valider
2- la carte
 débrancher ethernet
inserer la carte dans la freebox
rebooter la freebox

3-Airport
activation d'airport sur ta bestiole

on ne voit pas le nom
donc tu choisis AUTRES

tu tapes le nom de ton réseau
tu choisis clef WPA personnel
tu rentres ta clef ( sans$ devant ca marche, le $ c'est pour wep)

preferences resaux de l'ordi
airport en tout automatique

-

et voilà


----------



## knonball (13 Juin 2006)

Merci beaucoup Pascalformac d'avoir pris le temps de m'écrire toute cette procédure. Je l'ai suivie à la lettre mais sans succès. Quand j'essaie de me connecter il trouve le réseau (c'est écrit  : connecté à kw (mon réseau), recherche de l'état...) mais se déconnecte une seconde plus tard. 
C'est vraiment surréaliste car à mon avis la carte fonctionne (les 2 voyants sont verts, un des deux clignote) et le nom que j'ai configuré chez free apparaît normalement dans le menu de la petite icône airport. En plus je me suis connecté des centaines de fois à d'autres réseaux sans fils. Donc la... :mouais:


----------



## joelamaquette (13 Juin 2006)

(les 2 voyants sont verts, un des deux clignote)
les voyants ne doivent pas clignoter sur la freebox


----------



## fantax (13 Juin 2006)

joelamaquette a dit:
			
		

> (les 2 voyants sont verts, un des deux clignote)
> les voyants ne doivent pas clignoter sur la freebox



Je crois que ça clignote d'abord (après avoir débranché puis rebranché la freebox) puis ça se stabilise ensuite. Cela dit je ne me souviens même plus s'il y en a un ou deux. Une fois stabilisé, en tout cas, je n'en vois plus qu'un.


----------



## knonball (14 Juin 2006)

Merci joelamoquette et fantamax.
A ami est venu avec son iBook et tout fonctionne !!!!  Donc c'est ma carte airport ? 

Information carte Airport:

  Type de carte sans fil:    AirPort
  Paramètres régionaux de la carte sans fil:    International
  Version du programme interne de la carte sans fil:    9.52
  Réseau sans fil actuel:    réseau sans fil non disponible

ou mon mac (powerbook G4 titanium) trop vieux (3 ans) ?

Y aurait-il une réinitialisation à effectuer ?? Des drivers à télécharger ? Est-ce qu'il arrive que la carte airport sorte de son habitacle ? 
En même temps c'est dingue car j'ai utilisé airport depuis une autre borne (mon voisin) il y a 2 semaines et ça marchait très bien. Si qqun a des éléments de réponse j'apprécierais au plus haut point !...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2006)

Bon donc c'est pas la carte free
Et peut etre un souci titanium
( pas forcement materiel d'ailleurs ca peut etre un fichier )

ce qui est étrange car tu indiques ( premier et dernier post) que ailleurs le wifi marche

enfin... vu le contexte
c'était peut etre un test à refaire?


----------



## knonball (14 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> enfin... vu le contexte
> c'était peut etre un test à refaire?


Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2006)

retester le wifi du titanium  chez tes potes


----------



## knonball (14 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ( pas forcement materiel d'ailleurs ca peut etre un fichier )


Ouah, bien vu !! J'ai démarrer avec un système "propre" sur un Hd externe est ça marche !!!!!   .
J'aurai jamais imaginé du tout que cela puisse venir du système puisque le dernier élément ajouté était la carte et qu'on sait le nombre de problèmes et d'incompatibilités liés à internet, aux réseau wifi et les cartes. Je commence avoir la fin après des heures de recherches. Merci infiniment... 
A t'on avis, j'ai plus qu'à tout réinstaller (ça va être très très long...  ) ou peut on faire qqchose avant cette solution radicale ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juin 2006)

Reinstall , pas forcément puisque à part ca tout marche

il y quelque chose qui cloche coté gestion de l'airport ( et /ou configurations reseau)

la difficulté sera de trouver le fichier fautif
( et là je suis pas un sorcier ,  mais j'en connais qui te diraient ca en 2 minutes... )


----------



## fantax (14 Juin 2006)

knonball a dit:
			
		

> Ouah, bien vu !! J'ai démarrer avec un système "propre" sur un Hd externe est ça marche !!!!!   .



Bon, te voilà presque sorti d'affaire. Bien content pour toi après tant d'efforts.


----------



## knonball (14 Juin 2006)

Merci fantax, en effet c'était pas simple de dénicher le problème. Bonne soirée.


----------



## jibifaure (30 Mars 2007)

salut à tous 
j'avais le même type de pb que vous : nouvelle freebox hd avec activation wifi . tout marchait bien avec un cryptage clef WPA sur mon ibook g4 avec airport . dès lors que j'ai voulu crypter avec clef WEP (pour compatibilité avec la psp de mon fils ) impossible de se connecter avec airport , même en rebootant le free et en paramétrant tout ce qui était nécessaire .

SOLUTION : 

c'est un membre qui a glissé l'idée : il faut ajouter un '$' devant le mot de passe WEP requis sur l'ibook ( mot hexa sur 10 caractères ) . je suis passé par l'assistant config de réseau .

ET çA MARCHE !!!!


----------



## silverkingz design (5 Juin 2007)

SUPER!
je m'arrachais la moumoute avec le même problème et le $ devant le mpasse, avec l'assisstant de config reseau marche nickel!
merci les gars!


----------



## Dialga (14 Juin 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai un peu le même problème pour ma connexion Wi-Fi via ma Nintendo DS, lorsque je vais dans la configuration de la connexion Wi-Fi Nintendo et que je déclenche le mode Wi-Fi pour rechercher un point d'accès, ils affichent plusieurs point d'accès (ça doit être ceux de ems voisins ^^), dont la mienne puis lorsque je clique dessus ça me met : Les paramètres de sécurité du point d'accès ne sont pas compatibles avec la Nintendo DS. Puis sur le site Nintendo Wi-Fi ils me parlent de la clé WEP pour l'activer et entrer la clé WEP sur ma nintendo DS et pouvoir jouer en WI-Fi ce qui me semble impossible :s
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, je lui en serai reconnaissant.
Merci d'avance.

Dialga


----------

